# RIO 125 Lighting Upgrade



## Richard Dowling (26 Jun 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Juwel Rio125 and have become more and more convinced that it has been designed without aquarium Plants needs in mind.

I currently have the 80cm Lighting Unit with 2 x 18w T8 Bulbs...Which are Useless.

I have considered paying about £100 for the 2 x 28w T5 Lighting Unit but I still don't think its enough even though its the best available.

I know that some people have attempted to fit multiple units on one lid and others have bought completely custom units which are two big for the tank and hang over the sides. Im not interested in the latter but I would like to know how you go about fitting 2 Units which would equal 4 x 28w or any combination of T8's & T5's depending on what you buy. My worry is that on the Rio 125 a single lighting unit & bulbs take up over 50% of the Hoods width (and plastic flap panels cover the rest) I struggle to see how anyone has fitted two lighting units in the limited space provided. Also How would you fill gaps between the two units because the two flap panels would be useless, its only designed to have one lighting unit.

Ive had a look at "mjenner" 's thread which also queries the ability to add more than one unit and the general opinions were that T5's with Reflectors were sufficient. Having looked at tanks like "LondonDragon" 's tank for example, he has multiple light units and the results are far better than any other Rio I have seen. I have emailed him to see if I can find out his methods but I'd like as much advise as possible for spending money on my tank....again


----------



## Richard Dowling (1 Jul 2011)

Hi All,

Dont worry about answering, LondonDragon has helped me out. Ive gone for an external unit that can be attached to the underside of my lid and provide 2 x 28w T5's aswell as my current 2 x 18w T8's. I'll see how I get on.

Not sure where I'll place the power unit though??? I'll guess it will have to sit on top of the lid as there is no space underneath having attached the bulbs. There will also be a load of wires hanging around. I'll have to be creative with hiding them!

Thanks


----------



## cheebs (18 Jul 2011)

Any chance of sharing a link of somewhere that supplies things like this?

Cheers


----------



## Westyggx (18 Jul 2011)

I have the exact tank and i did the mod, i have an arcadita twin t5 unit which sites on the floor in the cabinet and the two bulbs are attached to reflecters on each of the lid flaps. Works ok but is a pain come water changes. Ill defo be getting a luminaire next time round.


----------



## Westyggx (18 Jul 2011)

I have the exact tank and i did the mod, i have an arcadita twin t5 unit which sites on the floor in the cabinet and the two bulbs are attached to reflecters on each of the lid flaps. Works ok but is a pain come water changes. Ill defo be getting a luminaire next time round.


----------



## Richard Dowling (6 Aug 2011)

cheebs said:
			
		

> Any chance of sharing a link of somewhere that supplies things like this?
> 
> Cheers



Cheebs, Check out Hagen T5 Glo on Ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HAGEN-GLO-T5- ... _500wt_922


----------



## cheebs (11 Aug 2011)

Cheers dowheim.


----------

